# HONGKONG Forum- Lawyer from India



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

Dear All,

Please guide me, i am looking to re-locate to Hongkong. I am a lawyer in India with extensive experience in Indian Capital markets and Financial Markets. What are the opportunities that might be available to me, if at all?

Regards,


----------

